# Laser Sights for PM9?



## lone_hunter (Feb 7, 2007)

Are there any laser sights that work with the a PM9? recommendations and thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Arma, but I've heard meh things about them across multiple sites so...

Why is it you feel you need one? This coming from me being a cross eye dominant shooter..I am considering removing the rear sight actually I ignore it as is, just haven't gotten around to it.

Cheers

Bobby


----------

